# Comparison Swatches - MAC Tan Pigment/HIP Tenacious



## Sonya Adams (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm X-posting this at BeautyWhore, too...


Look out girls!  This one's so similar the only way you can tell the difference is through the containers!  The HIP Pigment in "Tenacious" is gritty looking, though it goes on just as smooth as the MAC pigment.  The MAC Pigment in "Tan" looks as if it completely coats the container in a smooth pearly color all over.

The price on these (when you pay attention) is about the same - the HIP Pigment is about half of the size of the MAC pigments.  The MAC Pigments run around $20 and HIP runs about $10.  Although the container looks very small, the pigment is heavily packed in there, whereas the MAC is light and fluffy.


Here's the swatches (both in natural light, one in natural daylight, other in indirect light).


----------

